# Bear and Bison kits for X-mas?



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Just wondering if there might be a pre-Christmas realese from Atlantis?
They would look awesome under the tree!


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes!.. i would like to see Atlantis or another kit company issue a new kit or two before Christmas, but i suppose hangging out for the 'Ghost' is wishfull thinking!.


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Well, the Ghost is Monarch and that trail seems to have gone cold (although megahobby now has it as a preorder). Gorgo seemed to be moving forward with Buzzconroy doing an excellent BU: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=309789&highlight=gorgo , but any news out of Monnarch is... well, what it is; one-man operation, China problems, etcetera.
Anyway, here's hoping the boys at Atlantis are on track, and those of us who hope to see them continue their reisssues (Blackbeard, Gladiator, etc), willl support their efforts with our $$.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

louspal said:


> Just wondering if there might be a pre-Christmas realese from Atlantis?
> They would look awesome under the tree!


*from what I have heard, they may not make it by then...but they are on the way..

Z
*


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Zathros said:


> *from what I have heard, they may not make it by then...but they are on the way..
> 
> Z
> *


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

*Update!*

Yes they are offically on the way! They will be boxed, shrinked and packed here in the USA. Injection molding done in China. We just have to fine tune the instructions which we be our first in color. The sheets will include Atlantis Modeling tips, painting guide and history of the animal. Box art just needs built up photographs taken. We want to show the build up of every kit we produce on the box somewhere. 

We are also thinking of Wild Nature Scenes, here is mock up packaging I have completed. I like the look what do you guys think? These will be limited edition runs. Nothing official on these yet.
.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

MEGA1 said:


> Yes they are offically on the way! They will be boxed, shrinked and packed here in the USA. Injection molding done in China. We just have to fine tune the instructions which we be our first in color. The sheets will include Atlantis Modeling tips, painting guide and history of the animal. Box art just needs built up photographs taken. We want to show the build up of every kit we produce on the box somewhere.
> 
> We are also thinking of Wild Nature Scenes, here is mock up packaging I have completed. I like the look what do you guys think? These will be limited edition runs. Nothing official on these yet.
> .


I think they look cool as hell and would grab one if you sell them!:thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

There is definitely a market for good built up animals. I have been a Breyer dealer for 10 years. The Breyer stuff is immensely popular. On the other hand, it may be hard to tap into the Breyer market since all their stuff is in a particular scale (and they do make/did make a bison, etc. as well). Aparently Lindberg has a series of pre finished animals as well.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of pre-paints, but that is BEAUTIFUL! Of course, that's one of my favorite wildlife kits, so I may be a wee bit biased on the subject...


----------



## spideydroogy (Oct 15, 2010)

Are you going to sell just the box for displaying completed model kits or is it just the box with pre-painted figure? A box for displaying completed models would be cool!


----------



## Bobman (Jan 21, 2001)

MEGA1 said:


> Yes they are offically on the way! They will be boxed, shrinked and packed here in the USA. Injection molding done in China. We just have to fine tune the instructions which we be our first in color. The sheets will include Atlantis Modeling tips, painting guide and history of the animal. Box art just needs built up photographs taken. We want to show the build up of every kit we produce on the box somewhere.
> 
> We are also thinking of Wild Nature Scenes, here is mock up packaging I have completed. I like the look what do you guys think? These will be limited edition runs. Nothing official on these yet.
> .


Those would look good on the shelves of any Tractor Supply store. :thumbsup: They are a BIG chain store and already carry Breyer items.  This would be perfect for their customers. :dude: You guys should check them out.:wave:
http://www.tractorsupply.com/ 

Also, I have really good contacts in the printing business. I can get you a damn good quote for printing your instruction sheets. Cheaper than you think and top quality too. JLMK. Be glad to help.

Bob


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yup Tractor Supply and also gift shops at places like Yellowstone would be good target strores for the kits and pre builds.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Hey guys great ideas and glad you like, I look forward to talking more about this with you. Just want to get through the Christmas Rush. Bobman, I will contact you. I will post the Black Bear and Cubs Wild Nature Scene over the weekend, as I just finished the Mockup Box. The bear has really grown on me, as it is basically a new sculpt based on the original kit close as possible. 
In New Jersey they just hunted and killed 589 Black Bear to get them under control. I wanted to look more into this.

Pete


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

*Wildlife arrivals*

Talk to my Freight co. today and it looks like Jan 15th Arrival at the Atlantis warehouse. This could change due to unforeseen customs hold ups. We are very excited about these kits. AURORA TREX is moving along as well.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Spidey, I have not thought of selling the box as a display case for your own built up. I like the idea.


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Hate to bring this up again, but did they make it LI yet???


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

*Yes*

Hello the kits arrived safe and sound. Just waiting on the boxes from our factory in Jersey. The instructions also came in. Hopefully boxes come in later this week. The weather is wreaking havoc on us.


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks, very cool! I will be placing an order when they are ready to go.
BTW, it's 4AM (my dog's pee time) and it's snowing AGAIN! This is getting really tiresome.


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh man, that Bear kit should be an awesome model at a larger scale to build. I can't wait for the Culttvman to get his shipment. Then on to Atlantis making the Capt Kidd, Black Beard and other kits. This is going to be a very exciting year for reproductions if only the harsh weather would subside a little.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Mother Nature always has the last laugh.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Bears hibernate in winter anyway... usually to appear in the spring.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I live kinda close to bear country...so maybe the kits will appear about the same time as the real things...:thumbsup:


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

I would love to see the Aurora Bull Elk kit! I believe that Atlantis has that on their "wish list". If not, it is now!!!  (I know you're with me on this one Danny! :thumbsup

Has anybody done a replacement head/face for the Bison?


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Wasn't the Bull Elk just a prototype? I'd love to see one myself...


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yes they never actually made a bull elk... AFAIK the wild life series included the Deer, Bear, Bison, Cougar, Big Horn Sheep and a few horses.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Not too much on the horses, but the others...I'll be haunting the LHS for them!


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

djnick66 said:


> Yes they never actually made a bull elk... AFAIK the wild life series included the Deer, Bear, Bison, Cougar, Big Horn Sheep and a few horses.


I have seen the prototype and would love to see this be finally made a styrene kit. I have no idea if it will be the prototype copy or an original. I assume an original based off of the Aurora prototype. Since everything nowadays is an AURORA look-a-like anyway! One thing that miffs me is that Aurora should have made these in the SAME SCALE as each other! It would've been cool to display them together in a diorama if desired. IMO, A 1/16 Bison can not stand next to a 1/8 Deer next to a 1/12 Black Bear?!  Please Atlantis, keep these at the same scale! (praying)


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Well like many Aurora kits, the originals were "fit the box" size. They did that with most of their product line. If you look at their World War I planes, most are about 1/50 scale but the tiny Eindekker was made at 1/40 so its the same size as the Bristol Fighter.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I am wondering, when will the Gladiator and Sparticus kit are coming out?


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

It's hard to keep wildlife kits in scale as they are not similar in size in real life. A 1-8 scale bison would be roughy 12 inches long by 10 inches high. If we were to make a moose it would be in scale with bison and other large land animals. If we were to do a grizzly bear I would keep in the new 1/10 scale we created for the black bear. Similar size animals in real life have to be similar in scale model kits.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Sure hope that any one of these model kit manufaturers will reissue The Apache On Horse kit soon.It would be a winner in my opinion.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

*Black Bear and American Bison*

Both kits are now officially ready to ship! 
http://www.megahobby.com/wildlifemodels.aspx


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

MEGA1 said:


> Both kits are now officially ready to ship!
> http://www.megahobby.com/wildlifemodels.aspx



Wow, those are almost at "bargain" prices! Gonna order them both. Keep my Aurora's unbuilt as collectors items.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thanks! Ordered them along with the Pilgrim kit. Whoo hoo!


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

Everybody needs to visit Megahobby for model kits, cause his prices are great and also offers DISCOUNTS. I just ordered the Atlantis Black bear and Bison at a very sweet deal. Thanks Megahobby.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Just ordered my Black Bear kit...going to wait a bit to order the Bison 'cause by then I'll need to restock some of my Freak Flex paints...


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Thank you all for the support!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Thank YOU for giving us these great kits!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Solium said:


> Wow, those are almost at "bargain" prices! Gonna order them both. Keep my Aurora's unbuilt as collectors items.


Solium - I'm doing the same! I have The White Tail Deer, Black Bear & Cubs and American Buffalo in the big Aurora box. Now I also have the Aurora American Buffalo in a square box too. Did the BB&C and WTD not come in the square box? Or am I just missing them from my collection? 

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I dreamed I got a Black Bear last night! First model kit dream I've had in a good many years. I've got to wait a month or so to order though, as I'm leaving the old house in less than two weeks, and will be in an apt for a month or so till i can get settled into a new house.


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Chinxy said:


> Solium - I'm doing the same! I have The White Tail Deer, Black Bear & Cubs and American Buffalo in the big Aurora box. Now I also have the Aurora American Buffalo in a square box too. Did the BB&C and WTD not come in the square box? Or am I just missing them from my collection?
> 
> Happy Aurora Trails!
> Chinxy!:dude:


As much as I know, models are for building, I have to admit, I collect some for display un-built. So these reissues give us the best of both worlds. Just placed my order with Mega last night. Not sure about the box differences. I think the WTD was in two size boxes, and the BB&C box art changed in later issues.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

There were several size boxes and different art for the original bear and bison kits.


----------



## BronzeGiant (Jun 8, 2007)

Bought the Bison kit today and almost have it assembled. Brought back a lot of memories. Can't wait to start painting it. Guess I'll get to try out dry brushing and see just how hard it is.

Steve


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

BronzeGiant said:


> Bought the Bison kit today and almost have it assembled. Brought back a lot of memories. Can't wait to start painting it. Guess I'll get to try out dry brushing and see just how hard it is.
> 
> Steve


Yer gonna love drybrushing, Steve...just go at it with a light hand.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

I had a blast with these kits. I actually painted 2 diffeernt versions for each one. They look great at our booth at shows. People are always amazed with the kit's it brings them to time where they were kids.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

The black bear alone has so many possibilities since there's such a variety of coloration among them...plus it's a darn fun build!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The models are really nice. I have not had a chance to start mine yet but they look super in the box. High quality! I did test fit some parts and the fit is very good. The bear kit is so big I couldnt get the sprues back in the box and had to cut some parts off!


----------

